
2kliksphilip vs. Data Stealers - colorincorrect
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=NQ6-DP6DIiU
======
colorincorrect
obligatory comment that uBlockMatrix or any similar content blocker is good,
but would anyone tell me if that is sufficient as well?

